# Need help with outdoor speakers



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

I have 2 bose speakers that are mounted on back porch and wired into house where my TV is at...I want to be able to put the TV on either Pandora or Apple tv(itunes) and hear the music on these outdoor speakers. I asked the previous owner how to do this and here is the reply.

"The outdoor speakers were connected to a Bose amplifier which was connected to a Bose receiver. The speakers required the additional amplifier to work. The RCA connectors on the east wall of the family room were for surround sound in the family room 4 + 1 and I thought I labeled them. Since the outside speakers were connected directly to the amplifier that didn't have RCA connectors, they were just bare wires. The gold was the for the red connection on the speaker and the silver was for the black connection on the speaker."

Question for you all...Do they make a unit that is both amp and receiver in one? What is the easy inexspenive way to make this happen? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

I will post pics later tonight when I get home.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Are you wanting to play them without hearing it inside? You could buy an A/V receiver that has dual zones or just use a speaker selector. My Denon has a second zone that can provide sound independently to a second set of speakers from a source hooked up to the receiver.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

The Bose system is a different animal in and of itself. There is no A & B speaker selector...it can only be changed by adding a new remote to control the amplifier. My newest Bose system has a Iphone/Ipod cradle that is hooked up to the main unit. I just plug in either my Iphone for Jango or Pandora or my Ipod for my music, and then hit the other button on the remote that controls the outside speakers. I've found it easier to use the main remote to work my way through my Ipod because it has a digital display on the remote. Hopefully this doesn't really confuse you.

Late,
Cox


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Dual Zone Receiver of some sort Onkyo is a decent entry level receiver.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

You can either go with a dual zone (play different sources in different areas) like a Denon receiver and/or you can add a selector switch which also you can turn on/off areas of a zone (if all your bedrooms are on zone 2, the selector switch allows you to turn the music on in only the bedroom you want to hear it in).


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

I ended up with a Denon receiver going to try and get it all hooked up tonight. I dont have surround inside house just wanting to push sound from TV to the outdoor speakers. I dont think I need dual zone since the unit will only be on when the TV is playing music and I want to hear it on back porch. I am clueless when it comes to this stuff and probably got a receiver that is overkill. But if the wife quits yapping at me it will be worth it.


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

LA Cox said:


> The Bose system is a different animal in and of itself. There is no A & B speaker selector...it can only be changed by adding a new remote to control the amplifier. My newest Bose system has a Iphone/Ipod cradle that is hooked up to the main unit. I just plug in either my Iphone for Jango or Pandora or my Ipod for my music, and then hit the other button on the remote that controls the outside speakers. I've found it easier to use the main remote to work my way through my Ipod because it has a digital display on the remote. Hopefully this doesn't really confuse you.
> 
> Late,
> Cox


Its not a bose system just Bose brand outdoor speakers. My TV has Pandora and Itunes so just trying to push that music to outdoor speakers.


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Loud and clear*

I got the receiver hooked up and outdoor speakers sound great. Best part is my iPhone controls the music and I can use it to change songs or stations while outside on the porch.


----------

